# I despise online multiplayer. Anybody else feel the same?



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

For a majority of my life with games, "multiplayer" meant inviting friends over, beanbag chairs, bowls of snacks, and a good time. I never truly understood the appeal of online gaming, but it could just be my SA corrupting another part of my life. These days I'm way more focused into single player only or split screen co-op, but every so often when I get a new game, I see those accursed words for a PS3 trophy requirement: Online.

I enjoy trophy collecting as it gives me a time crunching side goal for a new game, but why in the world do developers force me to interact with some of the most ill mannered, belligerent people on the planet? Shooters are by far the worst when it comes to online and I've practically resigned from the genre as a whole because of it. Online play tends to be with random people unless there are friend invites, but I don't like people's first thought of me being "I just met you and I want to kill you." 

Maybe I'm too sensitive to competition, especially with new people. I never imagine the other person I'm playing with winning gracefully. As a result of this generation where single player comes second and multiplayer is top priority, I find myself retreating back into the recesses of older gaming. I give Online play so many chances, but I just can't find any fun with it, and the future doesn't have any place for players like me. In a world of online gaming, I've never felt so disconnected from my fellow gamers.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Competitive shooters have always attracted douchebags, some worse than others (Yes, I'm looking at YOU Call Of Duty). In any case the dickheads you run into invariably turn out to be kids, so you can pretty much dismiss/ignore them or change server, sorted!
But I agree, multiplayer in the good old days consisted of me moving my entire PC setup to my friends house for a whole week. Alcohol, junk food, and multiplayer gaming at its finest.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am about to get a new desktopa nd get CS Go which just came out and play withf riends. I are scared a little, but I willa dmit, I cna get into games and lash out at teammates and talk **** so I am no saint when it comes to onlien gaming. It can truly bring out the worst in me. If it is a sport where I am playing with the actual people, I am courteous and kind, but once the anonimity of the online sets in, I become a raging demon.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Pul5ar said:


> Competitive shooters have always attracted douchebags, some worse than others (Yes, I'm looking at YOU Call Of Duty). In any case the dickheads you run into invariably turn out to be kids, so you can pretty much dismiss/ignore them or change server, sorted!
> But I agree, multiplayer in the good old days consisted of me moving my entire PC setup to my friends house for a whole week. Alcohol, junk food, and multiplayer gaming at its finest.


Ironic isn't it? Online multiplayer is designed to bring people together, when actually, the true sense of multiplayer charm is lost because you're not together in the same room. Convenience over true connection.

Over the summer I took my PS3 over to my friend's so he could play the Uncharted series and the PSN title Journey, since he owned a 360. I feel good being able to share a great gaming experience with a friend like that, and that's something you just can't get from playing with random people all over the world. Watching a real life friend laugh and struggle with a single player game you love is infinitely more desirable than online multiplayer with randoms. I just can't make friends that way.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i don't like multiplayer-based gaming. I do not have aknack for it, and prefer to duke it out with programmed (and usually consistent) AI. Playing versus other people always makes me sad, maybe because of the maturity level of some other players. if a game is for a certain age level, i thought i would find some nice people to play along with. 

why can't it be as friendly as those older "gentleman's games" i hear about from the older times? i like co-op games and single-player games, mainly. i wish there were more worthwhile SP games out there. multiplayer sells games like sex does to movies (bad comparison, sorry), but i think it's some kind of inherent need to beat up on people, even online, while being protected by your gamertag/anonymity.

i was interested in say, the assassin's creed series because it did not have multiplayer. since i think brotherhood, they had the MP thing going on, and now i may lose interest in the game because of it. games need to be sold separately from each other. if i want to play just the SP, i want to only pay half for that part. sucks i do not get that option.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I am about to get a new desktopa nd get CS Go which just came out and play withf riends. I are scared a little, but I willa dmit, I cna get into games and lash out at teammates and talk **** so I am no saint when it comes to onlien gaming. It can truly bring out the worst in me. If it is a sport where I am playing with the actual people, I am courteous and kind, but once the anonimity of the online sets in, I become a raging demon.


I'm kind of the same. I just have no patience for real people in online gaming. At least when I rage against the computer, I don't feel like a person is obstructing me from my goal. What IS it about online multiplayer that turns people into ravenous, co**-stomping imps?


rgrwng said:


> i don't like multiplayer-based gaming. I do not have aknack for it, and prefer to duke it out with programmed (and usually consistent) AI. Playing versus other people always makes me sad, maybe because of the maturity level of some other players. if a game is for a certain age level, i thought i would find some nice people to play along with.
> 
> why can't it be as friendly as those older "gentleman's games" i hear about from the older times? i like co-op games and single-player games, mainly. i wish there were more worthwhile SP games out there. multiplayer sells games like sex does to movies (bad comparison, sorry), but i think it's some kind of inherent need to beat up on people, even online, while being protected by your gamertag/anonymity.
> 
> i was interested in say, the assassin's creed series because it did not have multiplayer. since i think brotherhood, they had the MP thing going on, and now i may lose interest in the game because of it. games need to be sold separately from each other. if i want to play just the SP, i want to only pay half for that part. sucks i do not get that option.


I thought age was a problem with online gaming, but bad attitudes and unsportsmanlike conduct has no age limit (I do it too.) Plus, parents these days don't give a crap what their kids are playing, even when retailers limit access to Mature rated games. All kids have to do is put it on their birthday wish list and parents will get it without question of the content.

If you're looking for great single player games, check out Rayman Origins, or LA Noire. 

I feel like tacking on multiplayer to a series later in its lifetime causes devotion to the game's original SP to be divided and suffer. I know what you mean with Brotherhood, and I'll admit, its multiplayer was fun for awhile but I quickly got too enraged and left. The SP of Brotherhood felt short sided too. The ending was rather weak and I have to wonder if time wasn't spent on the game's practically forced MP component, we could have seen something amazing for the SP's finale.

You might be right about the online anonymity as I learned about the degrading human traits when given full to semi anonymity.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Left 4 dead on the xbox is AWESOME Probably one of the best online games there is. 

also gears of war 2 and 3 i wasted so many hours on that game online.

I can see the appeal of the online genre. I met a lot of nice people while playing online and some *******s. just like any other normal social interaction in or out of gaming.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Not really, as most of the time it's not the online multiplayer that's bad, but the community around it.

Then again, the only multiplayer game I play is Hat Simulator 2.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Left 4 dead on the xbox is AWESOME Probably one of the best online games there is.
> 
> also gears of war 2 and 3 i wasted so many hours on that game online.
> 
> I can see the appeal of the online genre. I met a lot of nice people while playing online and some *******s. just like any other normal social interaction in or out of gaming.


Yeah, L4D is alright in terms of online. I just wish there was a Zombie Campaign Mutation or something so I could play as the Specials but not have to play against people.



Matomi said:


> Not really, as most of the time it's not the online multiplayer that's bad, but the community around it.
> 
> Then again, the only multiplayer game I play is Hat Simulator 2.


Team Fortress 2 is one of the only multiplayer oriented shooters I really enjoyed just for its charm and humor. Still, the massive influx of new items and hats was too much for me so I'm on an indefinite hiatus from the war themed hat simulator.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Only online games I really played were the Socom games on PS2. I loved them because they felt tactical and team oriented, even though some people were douches online, others were actually not too bad.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I pretty much never had friends, so online multiplayer has been the only way I have gotten to play with other humans, so I like it for that. The problem is when developers skimp on the single player campaign because multiplayer is present.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Yeah, L4D is alright in terms of online. I just wish there was a Zombie Campaign Mutation or something so I could play as the Specials but not have to play against people.


That was my main complaint with L4D. They tease you with those wild zombie classes, but the only way to practice with them is to play online. I really, really wanted to practice as the Smoker and [explodey one that vomits on people].


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel the same way, the last memories of "multiplayer" for me was playing Xbox 1 or N64 with a bunch of friends over. I don't really like online games for the most part, except for very few MMO's.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The only reason I hate playing some online games is when they are voice-chat heavy games :S


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree OP and I hate when achievements are tied to online play as well. I like the idea of being able to play as the infected in offline campaign modes in L4D, so I could practice and get the achievements I need. 

I think online acievements/trophies should be optional. I have so many games that aren't fully finished because of them.


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

Not me. I LOVE COMPETITION.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know why people like online play either. I guess I'm just not the competative type, not would I want to play a game against strangers or 'friends', nope, just competing against the computer is always good enough for me xDD. Same goes for anything else in a game, I don't need anything to do with anyone else as far as gaming is concerned ><


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never even tried it. I really don't want to deal with a bunch of creepers and 12 year olds that swear like sailors. I remember when me and my cousin would play good old fashion split screen Halo together. Those were the days.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Online games are the only games I play, except for racing games and other simulation games. I get bored with single player PVE too quickly.

I still mostly keep to myself in online games though, I don't lead teams or speak on voice comms much.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I actually like online multiplayer. The reasons that mentioned in the OP is reflecting the bad part of it and consoles are the worst. There will always be immaturity, hackers, and idiots. I am into shooters and MMOs which needs multi. 

TF2 gone down the toilet ever since they added new class items and the achievement system. I prefer the quake version of TF.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

I play online quite a lot, but I generally don't talk to anyone on voice chat. I just pretend I don't have a mic. I've also played numerous MMORPGs, but I only ever used text chat in those. SA and MMOs in particular don't go together very well. You are expected to use ventrilo or teamspeak so you can communicate with your team when you are fighting bosses or doing events, etc. I never did though.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't have anything against multiplayer, it can be fun, but I don't play it often. I'm a single-player gamer, like in FIFA, people think it's weird that I only play Career Mode instead of online. And I actually played MW3 for the story and special ops. The only game where I like the competitive multiplayer more than the single-player is Killzone 3 I think.

Multiplayer trophies/achievement can be pain sometimes I agree *cough*GTA 4*cough*


----------



## Lose (Aug 29, 2012)

Online games aren't that much fun when you don't got any pals in em.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

Lose said:


> Online games aren't that much fun when you don't got any pals in em.


Yeah, totally. Another MMO just came out called Guild Wars 2. Some of you guys might have heard of it. I was considering buying it, but I've backed off from it. I just know that if I bought it, I'd probably like it for a few days then I'd just get bored of running around the game world trying to do stuff on my own. You really need friends to get anywhere in that genre.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I love online multiplayer. I've made a lot of friends online. Games like left 4 dead, CoD nazi zombies, gears of war, and BF3 are 10x more fun when you play with friends online. You just gotta talk with the random people you get matched up with and you'll eventually have friends to play with. Even though there are a lot of douchebags online, there are a lot of cool people too.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

dailygrinder said:


> Yeah, totally. Another MMO just came out called Guild Wars 2. Some of you guys might have heard of it. I was considering buying it, but I've backed off from it. I just know that if I bought it, I'd probably like it for a few days then I'd just get bored of running around the game world trying to do stuff on my own. You really need friends to get anywhere in that genre.


As someone that's been enjoying GW 2 immensely, if you ever _do_ decide to dive into the game, I'd be more than happy to play with ya.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Dude, honestly, you will prob not get REALLY into online multiplayer until you find a good group to play with (virtual or irl)

What really got me into mmo's was Conquer Online. I was lucky enough to find a guild with funny charismatic people who really got me into playing the game. The fun of these games is the social element, that's where they really shine. 

For those of us with SA, it can be hard to enjoy that aspect. It can be just as hard to socialize online as it is in person. I have to say that I never found a good virtual group of players like that ever again in my gaming career. I played WoW with an irl friend for awhile, and that was the only experience that shined just as much. We would set up our computers in the same room. My laptop, his desktop. Then we would take breaks and go into his garage and smoke some weed.

Having friends makes everything more fun. I think MMO's are great because once you get into them, they don't really get old, and there is always something to do. You just need a good friend or group to play with.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Eh I dont despise it I guess. Ive played quite a few hours of online games. But single player games will always be my preference. I never enjoyed the tacked-on multiplayer aspect that every developer feels they HAVE to add since this gen. Usually cuts into the quality of the overall game, especially if they have a smaller team.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's better than playing against a computer. I've never really had much problem with trolls--sure, there are some, but usually they are easily avoided if you ignore what is happening in lobbies etc. Worst game I've probably played is L4D2 . . . more people use mics and there's some raging.
I play on PC, maybe it is different on console?


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I won 5000$ playing CoD4 game battles way back when, I used to love and crave multiplayer on a daily basis, I was very good and I know I was. It was the reason why I had as many friends as I did in high school, everyone wanted to play Xbox with me online.

Now I find all games are taking less and less skill, and it's very easy to be good at them, the physics in shooting games is tweaked and it's much easier to die, and harder to avoid getting shot. A great example is getting killed when on your screen, you are far behind a corner. This very rarely happened on earlier shooting games, but it's a frequent quality of games like BF3, MW3, and probably the newest blackops.

The growing popularity of YouTube is a huge reason why multiplayer gaming is as bad as it is now a days. If you want to see the best place to hide in a corner and aim at doorways...YouTube it.. If you like racing games and want to see what the best car is for a specific track, or you want to know where the secret ways are..YouTube it..

Personally I haven't been playing any multiplayer that isn't co operative, and I even find that rough due to I don't talk very much. It's just going to keep going more down hill as games get newer, unless we get some new game designers that care less about money and more about quality.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Multiplayer with N64 was SO much fun. Wii as well (in person). It's fun to yell at your friends. ;D I just bought an XBox today but have zero interest in using the online system. I've heard way too many stories of being mocked or hit on (if you're a girl). It's like the phone, but way more awkward. Plus I don't fancy the idea of 15 year olds (who would be way better than me) calling me names.  Now, if you don't have to verbally interact then maybe I'd be fine!


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it weird that nowadays when I play video games with my friends I actually feel embarrassed socially that I'm not as good at it as they are? That feeling of embarrassment makes me not want to play any multiplayer, I feel like by being only a casual gamer I'm not "part of the group"


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I find it can be fun if you've got people, real people who you know, to play with or share the experience with. I'm not terribly competitive, so just the thought of spending hours plugging away at a game like League of Legends or Starcraft or COD, just for its own sake, really bores me.

For me, any pleasure is derived from the human interaction, rather than from the arbitrary competition itself, and so if the human interaction is sub-par, just a bunch of american kids calling you a [email protected], then its not going to be much fun.

Also, the general atmosphere of online gaming is that one has to be a _gamer_. And I'm just not that good, so I get frustrated and bored.


----------



## wordtourmother (Sep 2, 2012)

I almost exclusively play online games. Specifically, free Arena shooters like Quake Live and Warsaw. Quake Live matches you up with people your skill level, which is nice, and well, I get my a** handed to me in Warsaw, but it's still fun. I find online players much more interesting than predictable AI oponents. I also used to play online racing simulators like Nascar 2003, and iRacing; but I haven't bothered with those in a while. With all my other obligations in life, quick Arena matches suite me well. Years ago, in-person Halo get-togethers were nice too.


----------



## drMario (Sep 21, 2012)

nope ill play just about anything online and love campaigns i need money tho


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I dislike what multiplayer has become. For a time it seemed as though if your game lacked a deathmatch capability then it just wont sell. so everyone and their grandmother had to add that in taking valuable resources and time away from the core game.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I am about to get a new desktopa nd get CS Go which just came out and play withf riends. I are scared a little, but I willa dmit, I cna get into games and lash out at teammates and talk **** so I am no saint when it comes to onlien gaming. It can truly bring out the worst in me. If it is a sport where I am playing with the actual people, I am courteous and kind, but once the anonimity of the online sets in, I become a raging demon.


Amen.

I love online gaming. During any day of the week you can randomly turn on your computer at 3:00AM and have an all-out war with 64 people. I've hated the idea of playing a single player game for a long time. The last time I really enjoyed playing a single player game was probably 10+ years ago in Zelda 64. It just seems tedious whenever I try and for some reason I feel that I'm not actually accomplishing anything. Not that I'm accomplishing anything in a multiplayer game, either, but I feel I get more out of the experience.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Depends on the multiplayer. Xbox live? No. From what I've seen Xbox live, for some reason, has a beacon that draws in the top-of-chain douchebags from everywhere, and fits them all into one a single instance together where there is nothing but obnoxiousness present that makes you want to break your TV. There's also something extremely disturbing in hearing kid that is so young he still has a baby-accent/lisp, yet cusses worse than a sailor. Then again, that's just my experience and why I quit 360s all together. 

General online, such as MMORPGs and the like seem to have a more enjoyable population. Some of my closest online friends that I've known for years have come from some sort of MMORPG.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

i like it actually its funny stuff


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe you aught to ditch the consoles and add some MASSIVE into your multiplayer online  I've been playing MMOs for over 14 years, and I've enjoyed several communities of players. There are pre-tailored communities inside these games already established called guilds (outfits, corporations, etc.) I'm part of 2 guilds right now for 9 and 4 years, respectively. We play together, share our lives over the years, and we meet in "real life" at times. To me MMOs strike me as the most superior game genre I've ever experienced. I'm only playing Planetside 2 & Lord of the Rings Online right now, and looking forward to Guild Wars 2.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

seafolly said:


> Multiplayer with N64 was SO much fun. Wii as well (in person). It's fun to yell at your friends. ;D I just bought an XBox today but have zero interest in using the online system. I've heard way too many stories of being mocked or hit on (if you're a girl). It's like the phone, but way more awkward. Plus I don't fancy the idea of 15 year olds (who would be way better than me) calling me names.  Now, if you don't have to verbally interact then maybe I'd be fine!


I've spent countless hours playing NHL on XBOX Live and i've never once talked to a stranger while i was playing, so it can be done.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

StGlen333 said:


> Maybe you aught to ditch the consoles and add some MASSIVE into your multiplayer online  I've been playing MMOs for over 14 years, and I've enjoyed several communities of players. There are pre-tailored communities inside these games already established called guilds (outfits, corporations, etc.) I'm part of 2 guilds right now for 9 and 4 years, respectively. We play together, share our lives over the years, and we meet in "real life" at times. To me MMOs strike me as the most superior game genre I've ever experienced. I'm only playing Planetside 2 & Lord of the Rings Online right now, and looking forward to Guild Wars 2.


I've given MMO's a try and I stuck with Maplestory for awhile. Met some nice people but the grind is what gets me. That and sometimes begin required to work with other people in the game.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I've given MMO's a try and I stuck with Maplestory for awhile. Met some nice people but the grind is what gets me. That and sometimes begin required to work with other people in the game.


I've never heard of Maplestory. Keep trying other things  Lord of the Rings Online is free-2-play, and they offer up a LOT of content for the free players.

I looked up Maplestory: a 2D side-scrolling MMO.... no, lost me there. Try real titles. You can get ratings at MMORPG.com


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not fond of any online based stuff on games consoles. Which is why I have an Xbox 360, but no Xbox Live; just not interested in paying just to interacting with douches from around the globe~


----------



## Yabiwaz (Sep 28, 2012)

Worse thing about online multi-player is probably the personalities on them. Halo 3 had quite a few obnoxious pre-pubescent boys on it who squeaked obscenities a lot.

Call of Duty... enough said! I think I liked Gear of Wars multi-player because the people I came across were generally mature enough and the matches were pretty quick so even if you didn't like the person you'd be out of it pretty quickly.

Usually though I find things different from my bf since he doesn't have to feel as self-conscious on the team chat on the Xbox whereas I'd sometimes had to turn it off from being so upset from rape threats and the various other stupid things some 12 year old boys say to girls on there.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Ironic isn't it? Online multiplayer is designed to bring people together, when actually, the true sense of multiplayer charm is lost because you're not together in the same room. Convenience over true connection.


I disagree. My WoW guild contains a lot of my best friends. We connect over facebook, have voice and video chats, and on occasion they have chipped in to help a guildie financially. Once, one of our guildies ended up homeless because he lost his job and could no longer pay for his housing. Our guildmaster bought them a ticket and he now lives with the guildmaster.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> I disagree. My WoW guild contains a lot of my best friends. We connect over facebook, have voice and video chats, and on occasion they have chipped in to help a guildie financially. Once, one of our guildies ended up homeless because he lost his job and could no longer pay for his housing. Our guildmaster bought them a ticket and he now lives with the guildmaster.


Yup... again PC/Mac + MMO + Guilds. Totally different world then consoles online.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Pul5ar said:


> Competitive shooters have always attracted douchebags, some worse than others (Yes, I'm looking at YOU Call Of Duty). In any case the dickheads you run into invariably turn out to be kids, so you can pretty much dismiss/ignore them or change server, sorted!
> But I agree, multiplayer in the good old days consisted of me moving my entire PC setup to my friends house for a whole week. Alcohol, junk food, and multiplayer gaming at its finest.


In crap games like all those CoD sequels (the original was very good, though), generic console shooters (which are slow and take no skill), CS (which was mostly only played by idiots who weren't good enough for TFC), etc, maybe you're right, but most people who play(ed) proper competitive shooters (e.g. QW, QWTF, TFC, CPMA, RTCW, etc) at a high level are/were adults, but unfortunately all the good shooters are pretty much dead now, with their players either growing out of gaming (or becoming developers) or moving on to other genres.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

It depends. With shooters, etc., it's okay. Sometimes I actually like it. Minus the immature 12 year olds who have nothing better to do all day and therefore kick all the adults' asses and then brag about it. 

What I *do* hate, is when they tack on multiplayer to a game that it wasn't meant for to boost sales or longevity or some such nonesense... I'm looking at *you* Mass Effect 3. 

RPGs should *not* have multiplayer. Games that weren't designed with multiplayer in mind should also NOT have multiplayer.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

lkkxm said:


> What I *do* hate, is when they tack on multiplayer to a game that it wasn't meant for to boost sales or longevity or some such nonesense... I'm looking at *you* Mass Effect 3.
> 
> RPGs should *not* have multiplayer. Games that weren't designed with multiplayer in mind should also NOT have multiplayer.


A little off-topic but that's pretty unfortunate because EA pretty much said they won't release a game without an online component. http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...ck-on-single-player-games-embraces-the-cloud/. If a game is going to be single player its going to be this bs always on requirement and I am guessing that most developers won't take that chance and try to force multiplayer into their games. And if you read further, Dragon Age 3 will have multiplayer like Mass Effect 3.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

gorbulas said:


> A little off-topic but that's pretty unfortunate because EA pretty much said they won't release a game without an online component. http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...ck-on-single-player-games-embraces-the-cloud/. If a game is going to be single player its going to be this bs always on requirement and I am guessing that most developers won't take that chance and try to force multiplayer into their games. And if you read further, Dragon Age 3 will have multiplayer like Mass Effect 3.


****ing Kill Me Now. -___-


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

How I usually get when playing FIFA or Call of Duty online:


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I joined a Borderlands 2 game with some guys I know on another forum. They kicked me after ten minutes with no explanation or apologies.

I stand by my thread's title.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay the host of that match finally got in touch and apologized saying she didn't recognize my name.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I joined a Borderlands 2 game with some guys I know on another forum. They kicked me after ten minutes with no explanation or apologies.
> 
> I stand by my thread's title.


Weeell.. again. Borderlands 2 - not an MMO.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

not everyone likes MMO's.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

gorbulas said:


> not everyone likes MMO's.


It's just that the OP keeps relating bad experiences with multiplayer games to multiplayer console games. A few people have already expressed that their greatest social experience in a game has happened in MMO's. I contend that this game genre (which can't be played on consoles) + the PC + the Guild (kinship, outfit, corporation, etc.) provides the greatest potential for a social experience found in gaming.

It's not about what game genre you like. It's about, "Where can I have the best gaming social experience to work out my SA (among other things)?" Answer: the MMO

I should provide my own personal recommendation list for those interested:

Lord of the Rings Online
Planetside 2
Guild Wars 2
Rift
Eve Online
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic
Warhammer Online
Guild Wars 1
Everquest 2


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FPS games are full of sh!t talking retards that would never say sh!t like that to your face. If they get butt hurt because they suck, then just laugh at them.


----------



## genes1s (Sep 23, 2012)

quite the opposite for me. Ever since I started playing online, I can't play offline/solo/career mode. for most games, that is. for some, i find offline and multiplayer equally fun, usually because that specific game is soooo good that it doesn't matter if its online/offline.

i just like being able to play with/against friends


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> FPS games are full of sh!t talking retards that would never say sh!t like that to your face. If they get butt hurt because they suck, then just laugh at them.


Ever played any older, proper FPS games like QW (QuakeWorld)? Most new FPS games are just full of whiny baddies.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that I had the chance to try out Mario Kart 7's online play, I changed my mind. I like it a lot. But it's the only game right now I care to play multiplayer in.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

The only reason I dislike multiplayer is because the single player experience usually suffers. If the game has good SP and MP, like Halo, then it is fine with me. I am actually looking really forward to some Halo 4 online, but more to the campaign.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Lately I've been withdrawn from online gaming now I just play Skyrim or Borderlands 2 with my bro splitscreen. CoD, LoL, L4D & StarWars Old Rep. 
I used to love it but as the luck of the draw would have it I keep encountering D-bags, griefers, or elitists. There are some nice gamers out there, you just have to sift through the cesspool. I don't even pay for xbox live gold or monthly fee mmo's anymore cause I just don't think it's worth my time/money to deal with immature gamers. But I do plan to play free2play & no monthly fee mmo's with people I deem worthwhile. 


Once PSO2 comes out I hope I can meet such people. Now if only I could convince my friends that PSO2 > WoW Panda
WoW was great but I've grown tired of it, I obtained t2 & hwl in vanilla, so I essentially beat it once, but I'm just tired of the grind.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, after several days with AC3's multiplayer, I still hate online competitive play. Seems like the game is filled with action game wannabes with no clue how the game works causing everyone else to suffer as their method still rewards them. The whole point is stealth and trying to get the best score with each kill you make, yet time and time again, everyone else is always rushing around at mach speed hellbent on getting just the lowest possible score for their kill so they can rack up kills or pad out their K/D ratio.

With everyone running around it's near impossible to get a decent kill on them so I'm forced to lower myself to their horrendous playstyle to even have a chance. Plus, they love just sitting on rooftops, which may make them easy to spot, but it's a guarantee you won't get a decent stealth bonus since you can't really blend in with the crowd when none of them climb rooftops.

I was initially pleased in the tutorial when no compass was present but of course that sticks its ugly nose in again for a majority of the game modes. I would play nothing but Deathmatch without the compass if the map wasn't so small and the element of blending in wasn't completely removed due to no look-alikes.

Oh and the whispers are just _fantastic._ No matter how well I blend in, my target always knows I'm near so if anybody comes even remotely close to them, they just toss the almighty game breaking smoke bomb and say "F you and your stealth."

Brotherhood's was okay but it still is just a crap shoot of "who spawns closer to who." And the rewards have microtransactions so I don't even get my prizes for leveling up until I grind for in game credits or go the cheap "pay to win" method of real money transactions.

Never again.

/rant


----------



## Yellish Ta (Nov 15, 2012)

Some games are just more fun to play online, take minecraft for example. 
When I first got the game I only played single player for like the first week or so, I learned how craft and built my own house, explored the land for hours on end. 

Then I came to the realization that sharing this land with dozens of other people on different types of servers each with their own unique theme and playing style would be infinitely more satisfying than playing by myself, and it was. 

Online play increases replayablity by a huge margin. 

I too remember the days of splitscreen gameplay on the N64,ps2, and gamecube with the neighborhood kids, but sadly those days are gone, now relic of the distant past.
I'm older now, I don't have any friends close enough to game with or who game as often as me, online play fills in that gap. And honestly I have meet a few really interesting people over Xbox Live that share my real life interests and whom I talk to regularly.


----------

